# koala kicks past 14,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done koala !!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations, great job!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations Koala


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done - that's a great number of quality posts.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Koala!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

good show


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations Koala :wave::wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Koala


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Its over 9000!...yea way over!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice work, Congrats!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Koala, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work, Koala!! CONGRATS


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Great work! Congratulations! ray:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. :smile:




> A koala is sitting up in a gum tree smoking a joint when a little lizard walks past and looks up and says "Hey Koala! What are you doing?"
> 
> The koala says: "Smoking a joint, come up and have some."
> 
> ...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Congrats again, for the joke this time :laugh:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

koala said:


> > A koala is sitting up in a gum tree smoking a joint when a little lizard walks past and looks up and says "Hey Koala! What are you doing?"
> >
> > The koala says: "Smoking a joint, come up and have some."
> >
> > ...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:Many Congrats a vast number


----------

